# Finally, I got lucky...........



## LuvourGSDs (Jan 14, 2007)

I have e-mailed people about items on CL & everytime it sells on me !







Mainly I find things out of our area & seems they sell it to the first one that will run right there to get even though I say, I will take it & try to set up a day to go get. They never wait.









Anyway, got real lucky here b/c these items were the case again, 1 hr. away from us , but , instead of e-mails this time, I picked up the phone & called since a # was given. There were no pics & I wanted to see pics before making the drive. Turns out I knew the person........
















So I got real lucky & picked up 2 items I didn't own !









Wanted to share since I'm so happy. Only agility people will understand...............LOL




































The *Storm* test.................LOL


----------



## Riley's Mom (Jun 7, 2007)

It's not just agility people that would understand, I do and wish I were as lucky as you! Those look like great new "toys!"


----------



## AmandaK (Apr 2, 2009)

That's awesome. There is never agility equipment for sale on CL here









Congrats on your awesome find.


----------



## Aster (May 17, 2008)

nice find!


----------



## I_LOVE_MY_MIKKO (Oct 4, 2006)

that's awesome! what category was it listed under on craigslist? i'm going to keep an eye out on my local CL


edit: i did a quick search and found a free a-frame! just waiting on the reply to see if it's still available. 

great idea to search on CL- thanks!


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

SCORE!!!

A 'real' agility tunnel and a tire! I still don't own a REAL agility tunnel!!!!!!!


----------



## LuvourGSDs (Jan 14, 2007)

Under PETS is where I search.

Yes, a nice tunnel. It's 20' & real happy with it. I don't think I went wrong with $180 for both.


----------



## andreddi (Feb 19, 2009)

sweet!! and a 20 footer to boot....


----------

